# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  The Happiest Countries in the World

## Traveler

I thought this was an interesting report: The Happiest Countries Index:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereport...osta_rica.html

"The HPI is an efficiency measure: the degree to which long and happy lives (life  satisfaction and life expectancy are multiplied together to calculate happy life  years) are achieved per unit of environmental impact."

Pretty straightforward right?

Here is the top 10:


1. Costa Rica
2. Dominican Republic
3. Jamaica
4. Guatemala
5. Vietnam
6. Colombia
7. Cuba
8. El Salvador
9. Brazil
10. Honduras

They are all overwhelmingly located in Central/South America! Why do you think that is?

----------


## sankalppatil732

For me,my country is the happiest country.but according to the search result it is based on factors such as equality and many other factors.Norway is no. 1 st.

----------

